# Meine Grüne Hölle



## Limnos (7. Juli 2012)

Hi

 Nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich etwas gegen Blumen hätte, aber Wildpflanzen, auch wenn sie keine oder kleine Blüten haben, haben es mir nun mal angetan. So hat sich mit so wenig wie möglich Eingriffen meinerseits, ein üppiges Wachstum eingestellt. Ich nenne es meine Grüne Hölle. Manche der Pflanzen sind schon bis zu 25 Jahre an ihrem Platz. Aber nicht alles hat sich halten oder durchsetzen können. Europäische, nordamerikanische und fernöstliche Pflanzen leben hier in Koexistenz. Hier einige Bilder davon:

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/my Green hell/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn man einen großen Garten hat und den Überblick behält, dann kann man sich sowas ja leisten - ansonsten nehmen Wildkräuter schnell die Überhand, und damit meine ich dann auch Brennesseln, Giersch & Co.
Im übrigen habe ich auch so ein Beet  - aber nur weil ich zu faul war, es zu ordnen, und nun wächst alles wild durcheinander - sowie das Wetter wieder trocken ist, wird das aber sein Ende finden!


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hi Maja

Bennnessel, und Giersch kann ich zwar nicht ausrotten, aber kurzhalten. Schlimmer ist, dass der Garten fast komplett vom Ackerschachtelhalm durchzogen ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lissbeth66 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Ohhhh Ackerschachtelhalm . Ich werde den auch nicht los, kennst Du ein Öko Mittel dagegen Wolfgang ....keine Chemie.  Das liegt bestimmt daran das wir fast Nachbarn sind und Deine Schachtelhalm Samen sind in meinen Garten geflogen :shock

Ich hab das Gefühl das wird immer schlimmer damit..


----------



## Limnos (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hi Karin

Schachtelhalm hat Sporen, keine Samen, aber die können noch weiter __ fliegen. Falls Du westlich von mir wohnst, ist es aber eher umgekehrt: ich habe ihn von Dir!  Schachtelhalm zeigt an, dass der Boden ziemlich verdichtet ist. Man müsste ihn bis mindestens einen Meter tief lockern, Rhizome aussieben und aufkalken, damit er durchlässig bleibt. Ohne Bagger und Ausweichplatz kaum möglich. Leider!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

also unsre Nachbarn kriegen ja schon Pickel im Gesicht, wenn ich den Löwenzahn nicht direkt ausmerze, der hier und da so vor sich hin wächst.. aber ich mag den so gerne für meine Karnickel wachsen lassen....   

...irgendwie schieben die Nachbarn immer Panik: ,,Du musst mal gucken, da hinten wächst wieder was"     Jaaa........    sollen se doch ihren Garten zubetonieren, dann wächst da auch nix ungewolltes mehr, ich kann doch nicht jeden Tag 2000qm  auf ein neues Hälmchen Unkraut untersuchen....


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Nu haste mich warscheinlich erwischt Wolfgang , wohne in GV Kapellen , westlich von Dir ?

Hallo Lucy
Gott sei Dank hab ich nicht solche Nachbarn, nebenan ist 1400 qm brachliegendes Land und da bekomme ich mein Unkraut kostenlos geliefert... aber ganz ehrlich ...lieber 1400 Qm unkraut oder besser Natur pur nebenan als einen meckernden Nachbarn . Ich leb damit ganz gut. Der Besitzer rodet das einmal im Jahr, dann steht's aber  auch 2 Meter hoch . 

Mein Garten ist eh nicht der akkurateste was das Unkraut angeht , da wuchert immer irgendwo was.

Lucy , lass den Löwenzahn wachsen ......es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

naja...  sie halten sich ja noch ganz gut zurück.. ich fänds auch albern, wenn sie uns alleine für Ihr Unkraut verantwortlich machen würden, denn auch neben uns ist alles wilde Natur samt Wildkraut- Wiesen   aber so gelegentlich werde ich dann doch ,,drauf hingewiesen" dass in der Nähe zur Grundstücksgrenze mal wieder was wächst, was den Leuten nicht so passt..


----------



## Ellen (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich etwas gegen Blumen hätte, aber Wildpflanzen, auch wenn sie keine oder kleine Blüten haben, haben es mir nun mal angetan. So hat sich mit so wenig wie möglich Eingriffen meinerseits, ein üppiges Wachstum eingestellt. Ich nenne es meine Grüne Hölle.
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Sieht richtig schön aus und natürlich, ich mag das auch!
Bei mir wachsen zwar eine ganze Menge Blumen, aber ich lass die Beete auch so weit wie möglich verwildern. Allerdings passe ich schon auf, dass mir keine Stauden eingehen, weil andere sie überwuchern wollen.
Das einzige, was bei mir richtig ordentlich ist, ist das Stückchen Rasen, damit es einen Ruhepol gibt,

Ellen


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Ein wunderbarer Garten wie groß ist der den?
Ich bin ja auch so ein grüner Höllenfreund  aber nun ja mein Opa ist ehr einer der alles schön in Reih und Glied sitzen haben will...


----------



## Limnos (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hi

Mein Garten ist zweigeteilt: vor und hinter dem Haus. Mit dem dazwischenliegenden Wintergarten macht es alles in allem 700qm aus. Wer es sich auf Google earth ansehen will. Es liegt bei N51° 13,1´16" und O 6° 29´12".
Aber nach Vorankündigung darf man meinen Garten auch besuchen.
Hier noch eine zweite Staffel

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/My green hell II/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hallo Wolfgang 
Dein Garten ist ein Naturparadies und am WICHTIGSTEN ist doch das es Dir gefällt.
Meine Bilder habe ich mit so ner Billigkamera gemacht ich kann da garnicht sagen was für nee Brennweite ich da habe halt automatik das ganze
Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Weiss zwar nicht von allen den richtigen Namen aber sie sind schön und das hier bei mir
halt Natur


----------



## Limnos (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hi

@ Reiner: Gefällt mir auch sehr gut: Es sind:
Spinngewebs-Hauswurz, Klatschmohn, Taubenkropf-Lichtnelke, __ Schafgarbe und __ Knäuel-Glockenblume.

Hier noch die restlichen Aufnahmen aus der Grünen Hölle
http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/My green hell III/


MfG.

Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Echt schön dein Garten würde mich mal interessieren wie das alles von oben, also der ganze Garten auf einem Bild, aussieht.
Aber sehe ich da auf einem Bild etwa __ SpringkrautD


----------



## Limnos (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Grüne Hölle*

Hi 

@ Darius: Ja Springkräuter habe ich in drei Arten, leider nur nicht die ursprünglich hier heimische (Impatiens noli-tangere): ich habe: I. scabrida, I. parviflora und I. glandulifera (beide hier inzwischen eingebürgert) 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

